# Mead For Newbe



## Asuly (14/3/10)

Hi thankyou for all your input i started a brew
just one last question when or how long should I see it start bubling


----------



## Wolfy (15/3/10)

Asuly said:


> Hi thankyou for all your input i started a brew
> just one last question when or how long should I see it start bubling


Assuming you have an air-tight seal and are using an airlock, you should see the airlock bubbling in about 12-24 hours.
If you're using a plastic fermenter and do not have an air-tight seal you may never see it bubble - lots of discussion about that if you do a bit of a search here.


----------

